# Pronuncia sorda della S intervocalica



## federicoft

Credo che l'argomento non sia mai stato affrontato in una discussione apposita, anche se fare ricerca di titoli con una lettera è abbastanza difficile.

In tutti i casi: la pronuncia standard dell'italiano richiede la pronuncia della S come sonora quando tra due vocali. Ad esempio: musica, chiesa, fantasia, filosofo ecc.

Esistono tuttavia delle eccezioni, che spesso destano molta meraviglia anche tra persone attente a parlare in modo acconcio. Casa, riso, naso, asino, spesa, resa, offesa, difesa, pretesa, cosa, così, chiuso e altre parole si dovrebbero pronunciare con la S sorda, come in _s_alto.

D'altronde è l'unica possibilità riportata da tutti i buoni vocabolari con indicazione della pronuncia. 

Credo sia in assoluto la regola fonetica meno rispettata dell'italiano, anche dai locutori di livello di istruzione medio-alto nelle regioni dell'Italia centrale prese come riferimento per la definizione dello standard.

Qual è la vostra opinione in merito?
È un difetto grave? Si può considerare un uso non standard/regionale? Nelle scuole di dizione o di doppiaggio viene ancora insegnato a pronunciare la S sorda in quei casi?


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Mio cugino ha recentemente frequentato un corso di doppiaggio e dizione, e insegnavano anche la pronuncia della S intervocalica, insegnamente più o meno superfluo qui da noi a Firenze, visto che fortunatamente ci viene spontaneo pronunciare la S sorda o sonora nel caso giusto.


----------



## SunDraw

federicoft said:


> Esistono tuttavia delle eccezioni, che spesso destano molta meraviglia anche tra persone attente a parlare in modo acconcio. Casa, riso, naso, asino, spesa, resa, offesa, difesa, pretesa, cosa, così, chiuso e altre parole si dovrebbero pronunciare con la S sorda, come in _s_alto.


_Touché_.
Trovo allucinante (o se volete mi trova semi-incapace, per carità problema mio ...molto settentrionale) differenziare casa da caso, difesa da fesa, resa da rosa, peso teso da illeso ecc.
...son qui che mi ronza in mente, a commento, il titolo di quel dizionario... "Peso vero sclero"...


----------



## ToscanoNYC

È questione annosissima.  Anch'io, da toscano, azzecco inconsciamente tutte le differenze, ma ormai da molti decenni la pronuncia settentrionale va imponendosi anche nel resto d'Italia, come tutti sappiamo.
È argomento trattato spessissimo nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca: ad esempio, qui http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4012&ctg_id=44


----------



## Necsus

Visto che fai riferimento al doppiaggio, secondo il DOP (Dizionario d'Ortografia e di Pronunzia), che fa fede in questo ambito, nel latino classico si aveva un'unica _s_, sorda in tutte le posizioni (tranne che davanti a consonante sonora), e dalla '_sonorizzazione della s interna di parola tra vocali_, _avvenuta tra la tarda età romana e i primi secoli del Medioevo'_, restarono esenti parecchie parole. 
I casi in cui la lettera _s_ ha suono sordo sono questi (con le eventuali immancabili eccezioni):
- quando è iniziale di secondo componente (p.e. girasole, disotto, trasecolare);
- nelle terminazioni in -ese (p.e. cinese, marsigliese) e derivati;
- nelle desinenze di passato remoto e participio passato in -esi, -ese, -eso, etc. (p.e. stesi, stese, steso) e derivati, e in quelle in -osi, -ose, -oso, etc. (p.e. rosi, rose, roso) e derivati;
- nei suffissi di aggettivi e sostantivi in -oso e -osa (p.e. vanitoso, ventosa) e derivati;
- in alcune parole isolate come p.e. casa, cosa, così, mese, peso.

Una simile elencazione c'è anche per i casi in cui la lettera s ha necessariamente suono sonoro. E ti posso confermare che nel doppiaggio si fa ancora molta attenzione a pronunciarla nel modo prescritto.


----------



## MartyTeslow

*** --> Nuova domanda <-- ***
​ 
Salve ancora 
Volevo avere alcuni chiarimenti sui luoghi dove è utilizzato questo suono /z/, indicato con una S in posizione intervocalica in molte parole, so che in molta parte del Nord è utilizzato, è anche nella grammatica ufficiale italiana, qui per esempio dove sono, in Puglia, solo in pochi lo pronunciano, e la maggioranza lo fa soltanto per correttezza grammaticale, ed è sempre pronunciato come /s/, ma come la mettiamo col Centro Italia, ad esempio a Roma e dintorni viene pronunciato /z/? Accade che /z/ in alcuni accenti prende il posto di /s/ in qualsialsi posizione? Insomma, in parole povere, mi potreste dare una prosprettiva su questo argomento?
Grazie mille


----------



## brian

Ciao MartyTeslow, puoi darci qualche esempio? Intendi le parole come _pae*s*e_, _a*s*ino_, _inte*s*o_, ecc.? Queste _s_ vengono pronuncate /z/ ovunque, o mi sbaglio? O forse non ho capito la domanda...


----------



## federicoft

C'era questa discussione sulla pronuncia della S sorda/sonora intervocalica, che ritengo la regola fonetica probabilmente meno rispettata dell'italiano contemporaneo.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=986271&highlight=



brian8733 said:


> Ciao MartyTeslow, puoi darci qualche esempio? Intendi le parole come _pae*s*e_, _a*s*ino_, _inte*s*o_, ecc.? Queste _s_ vengono pronuncate /z/ ovunque, o mi sbaglio? O forse non ho capito la domanda...



La s in _a*s*ino_ ed _inte*s*o_ in realtà andrebbe pronunciata /s/, come in *s*_ole_. 

Nei fatti però è quasi sempre pronunciata /z/. 
Non mi azzardo a fare ipotesi ma credo sia un fenomeno prettamente settentrionale e forse centrale (con l'eccezione della Toscana?), che ormai si è imposto a livello nazionale.


----------



## MartyTeslow

Alla fine penso che bisognerebbe far vigilar queste regole in modo più rigido, ad esempio in lingue come inglese e francese non si erra mai la S sonora intervocalica che come in italiano può essere sia /s/ che /z/ a seconda dei casi, e il caso sonoro è rappresentato a inizio parola e raramente in mezzo di parola con la lettera Z, come mai invece in Italiano c'è tutto questo gran trambusto con questa regola? E mi piacerebbe sapere dai Romani, se diciamo nel Lazio in generale esiste la S sonora.. come già detto, al Sud Italia la S pare sempre pronunciata /s/ in qualsialsi posizione


----------



## Montesacro

MartyTeslow said:


> Alla fine penso che bisognerebbe far vigilar queste regole in modo più rigido, ad esempio in lingue come inglese e francese non si erra mai la S sonora intervocalica che come in italiano può essere sia /s/ che /z/ a seconda dei casi, e il caso sonoro è rappresentato a inizio parola e raramente in mezzo di parola con la lettera Z, come mai invece in Italiano c'è tutto questo gran trambusto con questa regola? E mi piacerebbe sapere dai Romani, se diciamo nel Lazio in generale esiste la S sonora.. come già detto, al Sud Italia la S pare sempre pronunciata /s/ in qualsialsi posizione


 

In italiano c’è tutto questo “trambusto”, come dici tu, perché solo in Toscana i due suoni della _s_ sono due fonemi distinti. Altrove la _s_ sorda e la _s_ sonora sono semplicemente due varianti dello stesso fonema: in altre parole fuori di Toscana si è incapaci di cogliere la differenza tra due parole che differiscono solo per il suono della _s_, come per esempio _chiese_ (plurale di chiesa , pronunciato con _s_ sonora) e _chiese_ (passato remoto di chiedere, pronunciato con s sorda).

Quanto a Roma, la _s_ intervocalica è tradizionalmente pronunciata con un suono sordo, come nel Sud. Non è raro però sentire la pronuncia sonora, e questo fenomeno si può inserire nella tendenza più generale alle lenizione delle consonanti scempie sorde intervocaliche.


----------



## Broca

Il mio libro di linguistica generale dice che la pronuncia di "casa" con la /s/ sorda è un fenomeno tipico dei dialetti centro-meridionali. 
L'italiano segue dunque la pronuncia sorda della /s/ (in parole come "casa") tipica dei dialetti come il toscano?


----------



## federicoft

Posso chiederti che libro è?
Se dice così, è chiaramente in errore. La s di casa è sorda. 

Il DOP accorre in aiuto:
http://www.dizionario.rai.it//ricerca.aspx


----------



## Broca

Certo: "Le lingue e il linguaggio, Introduzione alla linguistica", di Giorgio Graffi e Sergio Scalise. 
Dice chiaramente che uno dei fenomeni che caratterizza i dialetti a sud della linea La Spezia- Rimini è la pronuncia sorda della sibilante intervolica, dando prorpio l'esempio di casa.


----------



## MartyTeslow

Nell'italiano standard, posso confermare, la pronuncia di "casa" è con la S sorda, può essere che è pronunciata in maggior modo con /z/, ma almeno il mio dizionario dice ciò, perciò /ka:.sa/, e non /ka:.za/ sebbene più comune.. Penso comunque che in molti dialetti del nord si rende la s intervocalica molto spesso /z/ in tanti casi, è ovviamente una delle tante forme dialettali come quella del sud al contrario di aver le s intervocaliche sempre pronunciate /s/, anche se una cosa che accomuna tutta l'Italia penso, è che pronunciamo la S sonora sempre prima delle consonanti M,G,B ed L, come allofono di S, mentre la S intervocalica /z/ credo non s possa proprio dire che sia allofono poichè ha varie eccezioni alla regola, e tocca sapere le distinzioni


----------



## Broca

Scusa ma mi sa che hai sbagliato nella trascrizione: la prima /a/ è lunga?
Comunque la /s/ si pronuncia sonora se precede una consonante sonora, quindi  m, n, r, g, d, b e v --


----------



## facciadipietra

Montesacro said:


> solo in Toscana i due suoni della _s_ sono due fonemi distinti. Altrove la _s_ sorda e la _s_ sonora sono semplicemente due varianti dello stesso fonema: in altre parole fuori di Toscana si è incapaci di cogliere la differenza tra due parole che differiscono solo per il suono della _s_, come per esempio _chiese_ (plurale di chiesa , pronunciato con _s_ sonora) e _chiese_ (passato remoto di chiedere, pronunciato con s sorda).



un *fonema* è (cito il Devoto-Oli 2007) "l’unità fonologica minima di un sistema linguistico, dotata di capacità distintiva e oppositiva rispetto ad altre unità, al cui cambiamento corrisponde un cambiamento di significato (per es. nella serie _c_are, _g_are, _p_are, _b_are, _t_are, _d_are, ecc.". 
Le due _esse _italiane non sono due *fonemi *distinti neanche in Toscana, perché non distinguono nessuna "coppia minima" (cioè due parole che si distinguono solo in base alla sostituzione di un suono, come pèsca-pésca e gli esempi citati sopra). È per questo che l'intercambiabilità delle due _esse _non crea problemi di incomprensione in Italia, e che la pronuncia è, perfino in Toscana, così oscillante.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

facciadipietra said:


> un *fonema* è (cito il Devoto-Oli 2007) "l’unità fonologica minima di un sistema linguistico, dotata di capacità distintiva e oppositiva rispetto ad altre unità, al cui cambiamento corrisponde un cambiamento di significato (per es. nella serie _c_are, _g_are, _p_are, _b_are, _t_are, _d_are, ecc.".
> Le due _esse _italiane non sono due *fonemi *distinti neanche in Toscana, perché non distinguono nessuna "coppia minima" (cioè due parole che si distinguono solo in base alla sostituzione di un suono, come pèsca-pésca e gli esempi citati sopra). È per questo che l'intercambiabilità delle due _esse _non crea problemi di incomprensione in Italia, e che la pronuncia è, perfino in Toscana, così oscillante.



A dire il vero a me "chiese (verbo)/ chiese (sostantivo)" sembra una coppia minima, secondo la definizione, corretta, che hai fornito. E nella trascrizione fonetica, che impiega i soli suoni distintivi, è presente sia il suono /s/ che il suono /z/ (esempio).

Che poi sia una distinzione che ha un senso soltanto in alcune zone d'Italia è un altro discorso. Altrove, ad esempio nelle varianti regionali del Nord, è il contesto a distinguere due parole – come "chiese (verbo)*" e "chiese (sostantivo)" – che non sarebbero altrimenti distinguibili.

* Va in ogni caso precisato a favore degli studenti stranieri che "chiese" – terza persona singolare dell'indicativo passato remoto del verbo "chiedere" – sarebbe comunque abbastanza inusuale nelle varianti settentrionali dell'italiano in contesti non formali o non ufficiali. In genere al Nord non si usa il passato remoto, che viene sempre sostituito dal passato prossimo.


----------



## facciadipietra

Chiedo scusa, ho dimenticato di precisare che secondo me chiese(verbo)-chiese(sostantivo) non si può veramente considerare una coppia minima, perché anche in area toscana la pronuncia del verbo in questione non è univoca (come riporta anche uno Zingarelli del 1970 che ho qui sottomano) e impedirebbe a un toscano di distinguere in modo immediato istintivamente le due parole; le quali quindi rimangono non distinguibili come altre coppie di parole con grafia e pronuncia identiche. Ma ammetto che bisognerebbe fare un sondaggio approfondito sui tutti i fiorentini docg. Mentre invece, per fare un altro esempio, due altri fonemi rappresentati graficamente con la zeta che rischierebbero di non essere “fonemi” (per carenza di coppie minime) all’orecchio non solo toscano si distinguono con certezza nella coppia “razza”(insieme di individui di una specie con caratteri costanti, zeta sorda)-“razza”(il pesce, zeta sonora).


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Capisco. Credevo che in Toscana la differenza di pronuncia fra "chiese (verbo)" e "chiese (sostantivo)" fosse costante.

Siamo d'accordo sulla sostanziale diversità della pronuncia in ogni parte d'Italia di "razza (insieme d'individui)" *['rattsa]* e "razza (pesce)" *['raddza]*.


----------



## effeundici

Vivo da 42 anni in Toscana ma non mi sembra di aver mai sentito nessuno dire_ chiesa _con la s di sasso.

Anzi,si, qualcuno ho sentito, i "calabbrè*s*i".


----------



## Queva

Leggendo questo argomento mi rendo conto di sbagliare sistematicamente la pronuncia di tutte le parole che avete citato, compreso razza/razza. Non è bello, uffa 
Q.
ps: effeundici, ho sentito pisani e livornesi dire chiesa come sasso..e anche la s di "livornese" se è per questo. Per me che sono brianzola, quelle sono tutte s sonore...


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> Vivo da 42 anni in Toscana ma non mi sembra di aver mai sentito nessuno dire_ chiesa _con la s di sasso.
> 
> Anzi,si, qualcuno ho sentito, i "calabbrè*s*i".



Difatti è la pronuncia del passato remoto di "chiedere" il problema. Sicuramente ci sono fiorentini che pronunciano chiesi/chiese con la s sorda (come, mi par di capire, effeundici), ma ritengo che ormai sia prevalente la pronuncia con la sonora; la variante /'kjε*z*e/ (verbo) tra l'altro è in uso in giro per la Toscana da molto tempo, credo già prima che si facesse sentire l'influenza delle parlate settentrionali, le quali inoltre in questo caso avrebbero influito poco perché dalla Futa fino alle Alpi il passato remoto suona "accademico" e la forma "chiese" (verbo) si sente raramente.
Insomma, c'è qualcuno che può segnalare un'altra coppia minima di parole distinte in base alle due varianti /s/ e /z/? Lo chiedo perché anni fa docenti fiorentini e toscani mi hanno insegnato che l'opposizione in questione non ha mai implicazioni semantiche, e da allora ho continuato a credere a questa affermazione. Ma sono pronto a cambiare opinione.


----------



## effeundici

casone = grande 'cazo
casone = grande 'casa

casiera = luogo dove si fa il formaggio
casiera = donna custode di casa padronale

Brindisi/brindisi

'fuso (strumento)/'fuzo (da fondere)

???


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> casone = grande 'cazo
> casone = grande 'casa
> 
> casiera = luogo dove si fa il formaggio
> casiera = donna custode di casa padronale
> 
> Brindisi/brindisi
> 
> 'fuso (strumento)/'fuzo (da fondere)
> 
> ???



          Sì, evidentemente in fiorentino-fiorentino-fiorentino ci sono alcune di queste opposizioni che possono, o meglio "potrebbero", avere un valore distintivo, e a quanto pare in fiorentino /s/ e /z/ si possono definire “fonemi”. D’altronde altrimenti non si capirebbe perché in passato la parlata fiorentina avrebbe conservato in posizione intervocalica la distinzione di parole con l’una o con l’altra variante (anche se caratterizzate da altri fonemi: casa, cosa vs caso, chiesa ecc.) se per la psiche dei parlanti non fosse stata di una qualche, seppur remota, utilità alla comprensione.  
 Allontanandosi dalle mura di Firenze diventa ovviamente un discorso pressoché incomprensibile: anche nella stessa Toscana le pronunce con la esse sorda intervocalica solo per determinate parole (cosa, casa, chiese(verbo), ecc.) suonano molto “fiorentine”, e di ciò sono consapevoli alcuni degli stessi fiorentini (ho chiesto un po’ in giro).
 Degli esempi riportati da effeundici trovo interessante soprattutto la coppia casone-casone: dà l’idea di come in un lessico di nuova derivazione l’opposizione /s/-/z/ avrebbe potuto creare nuove distinzioni (percepite come fondamentali all’orecchio dei parlanti) se solo fosse rimasta produttiva; ma l’italiano comune questa varietà *fonemica* non l’ha potuta accogliere, come fatica ad accogliere la distinzione delle due zeta e come ogni giorno fatica ad accogliere, nonostante sia ben altrimenti produttiva di coppie minime, l’opposizione è-é, ò-ó.


----------



## effeundici

E questa come si cataloga?

_lesa lava / le salava_


----------



## facciadipietra

effeundici said:


> E questa come si cataloga?
> 
> _lesa lava / le salava_



	 	 Intrigante...;  
 lese davano / le sedavano...


 Ma bisogna notare che la vocale del sostantivo riceve accento e allungamento, mentre il pronome rimane atono.


----------



## JanisPearl

Ciao!
Vedo che la discussione si fa accesa...Io ho da poco frequentato un corso di linguistica e dato l'esame,e ciò che si è detto in merito alla pronuncia della s intervocalica,è che nell'Italia del nord,spesso o quasi sempre viene pronunciata sonora,mentre dalla toscana in giù è pronunciata sorda.Nessuna delle due possibilità può essere detta del tutto sbagliata,ma dal momento che l'italiano standard deriva al toscano,la pronuncia tecnicamente ''più corretta'' è quella sorda.


----------



## Babbit

Anche se questo thread è molto vecchio, volevo solo segnalare che nei film, nelle serie TV e nei cartoni animati doppiati le parole casa, cosa, naso, ecc., sono sempre pronunciate /kaza/, /koza/, /nazo/, anche se il dizionario riporta /kasa/, /kosa/, /naso/.

Ho controllato su due libri di grammatica e tutti e due dicono che tutte e due le pronunce sono corrette.


----------



## Dymn

Ciao a tutti,

Sono rimasto piuttosto scioccato quando ho visto la pronuncia standard di _casa _è con /s/. Ho pensato che le _s_ intervocaliche fossero sempre /z/ in italiano. Nell'articolo di Wikipedia sulla fonologia italiana dice:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> I due possono contrastare solo tra vocali all'interno di una parola, ad es. [ˈfuːzo] 'melted' vs. [ˈfuːso] 'spindle'. Secondo Canepari, [19], tuttavia, lo standard tradizionale è stato sostituito da una moderna pronuncia neutra che preferisce sempre /z/ quando intervocalica, tranne quando la s intervocalica è il suono iniziale di una parola, se il composto è ancora percepito come tale: ad esempio, _presento _/preˈsɛnto/ [21] vs presento / preˈzɛnto / [22]. Ci sono molte parole in cui i dizionari ora indicano che entrambe le pronunce con [z] e con [s]  sono accettabili. Nell'interno di una parola e tra vocali, i due fonemi si sono fusi in molte varietà regionali di italiano, come /z/ (centro-settentrionale) o /s/ (centro-meridionale).



Quindi ho alcune domande:

1. Quanto è comune oggi questo _standard tradizionale_, sia nel linguaggio quotidiano che nell'uso formale? C'è qualche preferenza regionale?
2. Come posso distinguere se una _s_ intervocalica è /s/ o /z/ secondo lo standard tradizionale? C'è qualche regola empirica, dipende dall'etimologia dal latino?
3. Quanto è comune pronunciare tutte le _s_ intervocaliche come /s/ nel Sud? I dialetti in quelle regioni non hanno affatto /z/?

PD: Scusate i miei errori, è stato tradotto con l'aiuto di Google Translate 

Grazie mille


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Nella mia esperienza, la pronuncia standard è associata soprattutto con i conduttori, annunciatori e presentatori televisivi, e in parte gli attori. Nel linguaggio quotidiano, l'italiano standard si avvicina a quello parlato in alcune zone del centro e centro-sud Italia (Lazio, Toscana, etc.) ma privato di influenze dialettali (come la gorgia toscana, il dialetto romanesco, etc.).

italiano standard in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano" (soprattutto dalla sezione *3. Caratteri fondamentali dell’italiano standard*)

Dalle mie parti, penso che *quasi *tutte le /s/ intervocaliche siano pronunciate sonore [z] (edito: vedendo ora il post di bearded mi sono reso conto che non pronunciamo proprio tutte le /s/ intervocaliche come [ z ]; ad esempio, _risanare _è con [ s] , _risolvere _[ z ] / [ s ], _disegno _con [ z ]*).

Per il resto delle domande, lascio la parola a utenti più esperti delle varietà centro-meridionali.

*Ho dovuto lasciare spazi bianchi che non dovrebbero esserci perché altrimenti si attiva il comando che traccia automaticamente una riga sopra le parole.


----------



## bearded

Io sono originario dell'Emilia, una regione ''centro-settentrionale''.  Per quanto riguarda le esse, noi ci avviciniamo allo standard forse un po' di più di quanto facciano i lombardi. Ad es. parole come _risanare, risolvere, disegno… _se pronunciate con /z/ dànno fastidio al mio orecchio. Naturalmente il risotto (alla milanese) ha una /z/. 
Quello che ha scritto TheCrociato91 è esatto.  Alle regioni dove la pronuncia (depurata del dialetto) si avvicina allo standard aggiungerei anche l'Umbria e le Marche meridionali.


----------



## Starless74

Nel Lazio è prevalente – se non addirittura esclusiva – la pronuncia /z/ davanti a qualsiasi altra lettera.
Ricordo che una professoressa marchigiana alle scuole medie me lo fece notare ed io "caddi dal pero", come si suol dire.
Ciò non ha nulla a che vedere con eventuali "regole di dizione" e non vuol essere un'affermazione di legittimità in un senso o nell'altro. Anzi.
Di sicuro la "etimologia latina" cui fa riferimento Dymm non è un parametro valido, poiché nessuno sa con certezza come il Latino venisse pronunciato quando era lingua viva (e vi sono pareri discordi fra "pronuncia classica" e "tarda", ma su questo non mi dilungo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Assicuriamoci di aver letto tutti i contributi prima di aggiungere un messaggio e ripetere cose già dette.
> Cerchiamo di mantenere la discussione in un ambito scientifico/linguistico, evitando di citare il classico cugino con l'asma che "la S la pronuncia così"
> Grazie


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Nel Lazio è prevalente – se non addirittura esclusiva – la pronuncia /z/ davanti a qualsiasi altra lettera.


  
Pronunciate s come /z/ anche in _sentire, ascoltare.._?


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Pronunciate s come /z/ anche in _sentire, ascoltare.._?


Scusate, ho equivocato la grafica delle due pronunce. Intendevo dire esattamente il contrario: /s/ sorda quasi sempre.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> intendevo dire esattamente il contrario


Ah, dunque lì la stragrande maggioranza delle s è 'sorda'. In effetti, questo corrisponde a ciò che si sente dai laziali (anche in TV…):_ esercito, disertare… : _tutto con /s/.


----------



## francisgranada

Dymn said:


> .... C'è qualche regola empirica, dipende dall'etimologia dal latino?


Secondo le mie informazioni, la_ s_ nel latino antico e classico si pronunciava sempre sorda,  ed una regola o "algoritmo" univoco per la pronuncia italiana non esiste. Nonostante ciò la pronuncia standard italiana (basata su quella toscana) non è del tutto arbitraria, cioè è (almeno parzialmente) etimologica.   In altre parole, la pronuncia standard della _s_ italiana spesso dipende dal nesso delle consonanti latine da cui essa proviene. Qui mi fermo perché si tratta piuttosto di un argomento da discutere sul forum EHL ....

Da non madrelingua, non ci vedo nessun problema pratico, visto che in italiano si ben distingue la pronuncia della "s" dalla "ss" (p.e. _casa _verso _cassa_), indipendentemente dalla pronuncia sonora o sorda della_ s_ intervocalica. Quindi non emerge nessuna confusione per quanto riguarda il significato della parola. Per di più, secondo me, gli italiani sono _a priori_ abituati a varie pronucie regionali di quella "_s_ incriminata". Un'altra cosa è la questione  della "eleganza", ecc.  della pronuncia  ....


----------

